# Bow maintenance



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's a good one while I am sitting in the rain. In the last few sits the screws on my sight and rest are getting a small amount of surface rust. What do you all recommend to clean and oil them up with. I have had this happen before on older bows and never cared, but this bow is new this year. B 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

I use that spray Rem Oil. Same stuff that i use on my guns. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

downrange said:


> I use that spray Rem Oil. Same stuff that i use on my guns.
> 
> 
> Sometimes life is greasy.



Yep. Me too.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I paint them with Testors model paint. Never have to worry about keeping oil on them. Paint and forget.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

jayzbird said:


> I paint them with Testors model paint. Never have to worry about keeping oil on them. Paint and forget.


great tip thanks


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

jayzbird said:


> I paint them with Testors model paint. Never have to worry about keeping oil on them. Paint and forget.


That is a good one, Thx!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

*petroleum Jelly*, wick away moisture without any ordor. use it on not just fasteners but on peep sight rubber tube if you use one, triggers etc.


----------

